# Powerbook Ti volé



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Après 2 vols successifs en 7 mois de Powerbook Ti 500....je viens d'avoir un Ti 800.......

Pour ceux que cela interesse..je cède les éléments suivants de mes anciens Powerbook Ti...

Alimentation
Cables svideo
Cable modem

Et comme le dernier est en 2x256 et je rajoute une barette de 512 il me reste une barrette de 256 Mo...

Ce Ti est arrivé sans encombre...pas de pixel mort....pas de rayure..batterie en parfaite état etc......


----------



## BBen (26 Mai 2002)

Murf...

2 Ti volés en 7 mois, tu m'inquiètes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comment ca c'est produit ? Tu vis ou ? (ah, l'insécurité... Que fait Sarkozy ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Sinon, tu avais contracté des assurances, ou tu y as été de ta poche ? 

Je vient de recevoir mon Ti, et comme je rentre bientot sur Paris. Hum... Je ne vais pas me sentir très en sécurité avec lors de mes déplacements quotidiens dans le métro !


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BBen:
*Je ne vais pas me sentir très en sécurité avec lors de mes déplacements quotidiens dans le métro !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faut un sac de transport passe-partout


----------



## BBen (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Faut un sac de transport passe-partout <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ouais, c'est sur. J'ai bien sur lu le thread sur les différentes sacoches, mais trop tard : j'ai commandé mon Ti avec la sacoche e-pack cuir proposée sur l'APPLE store. Je pense qu'on fait plus discret...

Je vais peut-être essayer de trimbaler l'enseble dans un autre sac type sac-à-dos passe partout...


----------



## krigepouh (26 Mai 2002)

Alors imaginez-vous dans le métro avec un Ti + iPod, c'est la parano qui me guette dans ces moments là


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par krigepouh:
*Alors imaginez-vous dans le métro avec un Ti + iPod, c'est la parano qui me guette dans ces moments là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

intéressant ! tu prend quel ligne


----------



## melaure (26 Mai 2002)

Comment on eu lieu ces vols ? Je travaille sur Paris et ayant beaucoup de métro, il m'arrive de taper des rapports dans le métro sur mon Titanium.  Il n'y a que deux ou trois personnes qui m'on juste féliciter pour mon choix.


----------



## salvatore (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
* il m'arrive de taper des rapports dans le métro sur mon Titanium*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dans le TGV ça va, mais dans le métro tu prends de gros risques. 

Même si le métro est globalement très sûr à Paris (peu de délits comparé au nombre de voyageurs), on y trouve quand même des pros du vol à la tire. 2 ou 3 gars bien organisés peuvent te chourrer ton Titi sans que tu réalises quoi que ce soit. Prudence donc.

[25 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*

Dans le TGV ça va, mais dans le métro tu prends de gros risques. 

Même si le métro est globalement très sûr à Paris (peu de délits comparés au nombre de voyageurs), on y trouve quand même des pros du vol à la tire. 2 ou 3 gars bien organisés peuvent te chourrer ton Titi sans que tu réalises quoi que ce soit. Prudence donc.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

même un personne seul le peu (déja vu faire )


----------



## melaure (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*

Dans le TGV ça va, mais dans le métro tu prends de gros risques. 

Même si le métro est globalement très sûr à Paris (peu de délits comparé au nombre de voyageurs), on y trouve quand même des pros du vol à la tire. 2 ou 3 gars bien organisés peuvent te chourrer ton Titi sans que tu réalises quoi que ce soit. Prudence donc.

[25 mai 2002 : message édité par salvatore]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne le fais pas souvent et en général dans des vagons peu peuplés pour surveiller mon entourage. Mais on ne sait jamais ... Je devrais peut-être avoir un Flash Ball !!!


----------



## Yama (26 Mai 2002)

bin faut mettre l'ordi dans un sac à légume pardi !!! avec 3 pomme dessus.







nan mais sans dec... c'est comme ça qu'on transporte des truc un peuy précieux


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Mai 2002)

Pour revenir au vol, depuis que j'ai mon Ti, j'utilise moins les transports en commun et davantage mon vélo (sans tomber ...).

Et vous avez des assurances pour le Ti ?

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Veejee]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2002)

Mes 2 Ti ont été volé au bureau, pendant que celui-ci était fermé....Vu le métériel informatique qu'il y a, ces derniers avaient semble-t-il envie de l'avoir....

Je ne crains pas de me ballader avec, mais il faut reconnaitre que sa beauté sublime, succite forcément des convoitise......L'endroit ou est situé ce bureau ne semble pas regorger d'adeptent d'informatique, mais d'adepent de la bonne occase.....

Les assurance ont marchés...et j'ai pu a chaque fois m'offrir un nouveau TI............

Cette mésaventure me montre encore une fois qu'il vaut malheureusement attendre toujours un peu avant d'acquérir un mac, car la deucième ou troisième génération approche la perfection..........


----------



## melaure (26 Mai 2002)

Il faut toujours l'enchainer avec un cable de sécurité. Par contre quelle assurance as-tu ? Car je crois avoir vu que c'était extremement cher.

J'espère que cela m'arrivera pas. En plus je travaille chez un très grand assureur francais (qui joue très mal au échecs en perdant deux tours au premier coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et je n'hésiterais pas à me retourner contre eux si on me le pique. Sinon à quoi serve tous ces gardiens qui nous embêtes à chaque fois que l'on entre ou sort d'un batiment ?


----------



## pasgrumf (26 Mai 2002)

Pour les infos sur les assurances, je suis preneur..
c'est vrai que j'ose pas trop sortir mon Ti, et que je le trimballe dans un vieux sac tt moche dans une pochette neoprène plaquée dedans.....mais ici en belgique, le vol a la tire a augmenté de facon assez dramatique du moins a BXL) ... d'ou afin d'eviter de finir trop stressé avec des cadenas partout, une chtite assurance, ca rassure...
ne laisser jamais rien trainer sur votre lieu de travaille...je peux vous dire que visiblement meme ceux que l'on pense connaitre tres bien..et beh... je vous dit pas ce qui disparait?..parfois c'est risible..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ca disparait tt meme.. moderatueurrrrr virer moi le message haineux du dessus.. pour l'instant j'arrete po de me faire voler pleins de trucs...j'en ai eu pour 6000 Euro sur l'année ecoulée...mais pitié, meme si la parano me guete, c'est pte deja le cas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas de conclusions lamentables et simplistes... la c.., l'envie, enfin tt les defauts du monde sont universel..et contraire ooooossi, mais  c'est plus rare





[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Cypher]


----------



## melaure (26 Mai 2002)

Cela parait sage ....

----------------------------------

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette équipe de blaireau ? La France menée 2 à 1 par la coréé !!! Aaaaaargh .....


----------



## BBen (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Par contre quelle assurance as-tu ? Car je crois avoir vu que c'était extremement cher.
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En effet, c'est la bonne question. En général : 

- au boulot : y'a une assurance pour le matos de la boite. Ca peut éventuellement marcher  pour ce que vous y amener, mais en général non ! (Asultana, c'était ton cas la, si je comprend bien ?)
- chez vous : c'est souvent couvert par votre assurance domicile. Je connais des exemples.

Mais quid du vole à la tire dans le rue... Avez-vous des Infos please ? 




Melaurë : tu peux te renseigner pour savoir ce qu'ils proposent dans ta boite ? 

Au fait : 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> je travaille chez un très grand assureur francais (qui joue très mal au échecs en perdant deux tours au premier coup  ) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

heu, j'essaie de deviner... C'est "George W Bush company" ton assurance ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non, bon OK, mauvais gout... Carton jaune pour moi la...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette équipe de blaireau ? La France menée 2 à 1 par la coréé !!! Aaaaaargh .....
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouaip, ca c'est plutot bien fini, mais ce fut laborieux... Pas gagné cette coupe du monde...

Mais n'oubliez pas que souvent, les grosses équipes mettent du temps à monter en puissance... Il faut que l'on gagne le match d'ouverture (c'est pas fait vu ce que j'ai vu hier), et on sera sur de bons rails...

Oups, désolé, hors sujet ! Direction le bar moi...


----------



## Amok (27 Mai 2002)

Je me suis renseigné auprès de mon assureur, Groupama, et en fait il m'a été répondu ceci: Si on te pique ton Ti dans la rue (ou tout lieu public), pas de problème à partir du moment ou tu t'es un peu défendu (sic)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En gros ca veut dire ca: inutile de chercher la baston. Si 12 mecs vous entourent avec des couteaux ou des mitrailleuses lourdes vous filez le matos gentiment et vous demandez ensuite a un pote de vous faire un cocard. Vous faites constater ledit bleu (genre par un médecin. Et inutile de vous faire démonter la tête par le pote qui pourait en profiter pour vous faire payer le fait qu'il y a 12 ans vous lui avez emballé sa copine: il faut qu'il y ait trace de coup, point), vous déposez plainte, et contactez votre assureur.

Voila!

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## c-66 (27 Mai 2002)

Merci au 2-3 personnes qui nous ont signalé le dérappage d'un des membre de ce forum (qui a été rappelé à l'ordre). Pour info, j'ai effacé les messages hors-sujet et j'en ai modifié un.


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2002)

Un petit conseil sinon faite *SYSTÉMATIQUEMENT ENREGISTRÉ* vos machine auprés d'apple dés leurs achat (une machine=un propriétaire) et en cas de vol aprés avoir porté plainte contacté apple assistance pour la faire déclarer volé ainsi si la machine passe dans le circuit du SAV la machine automatiquement bloqué

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
* vous filez le matos gentiment et vous demandez ensuite a un pote de vous faire un cocard. Vous faites constater ledit bleu 
[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Amok]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est une blague : il faut se faire frapper par ses potes pour se faire rembourser son Ti ????!!!!

J'ai un Ti d'occase, les assurances marchent quand même ??


----------



## Amok (27 Mai 2002)

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que l'assurance "normale" qui te protège dans la vie de tous les jours doit, dans la majorité des, cas couvrir ce genre de désagrément.
Alors Renseignez vous avant de débourser quoi que ce soit pour un contrat qui va peut-être faire double emploi.

Quant au cocard, ce qu'il falait comprendre, c'est qu'il vaut mieux se prendre une beigne par un pote qu'un coup de surin par un inconnu! Lorsque j'ai dit ca a mon assureur, il m'a répondu que c'était une sage décision! Lui même trouve ca limite, mais on ne va pas exiger des contrats qu'ils soient, en plus d'être dans la majorité des cas illisibles, intelligents.

Donc, il faut qu'il y ait "preuve" (!!) du fait que vous vous êtes (un peu) défendu...


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2002)

Quelles sont les moyens sûrs (logiciels ou hardware, gratuit ou payant) d'éviter que l'on puisse réutiliser la machine, et aussi les données ? Avant il y avait le TdB Mot de passe et je ne suis pas sûr que le mode Utilisateurs multiples permette vraiment de bloquer l'accès au disque... (démarrage possible sur CD?).


----------



## stephane75 (28 Mai 2002)

Moi je le mets dans un sac à dos un peu costaud quand je dois me ballader avec mon Ti dans la rue ou dans le métro ou dans des quartiers dit un peu chaud


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2002)

Quelles sont les moyens sûrs (logiciels ou hardware, gratuit ou payant) d'éviter que l'on puisse réutiliser la machine, et aussi les données ? Avant il y avait le TdB Mot de passe et je ne suis pas sûr que le mode Utilisateurs multiples permette vraiment de bloquer l'accès au disque... (démarrage possible sur CD?).


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par teo:
*Quelles sont les moyens sûrs (logiciels ou hardware, gratuit ou payant) d'éviter que l'on puisse réutiliser la machine, et aussi les données ? Avant il y avait le TdB Mot de passe et je ne suis pas sûr que le mode Utilisateurs multiples permette vraiment de bloquer l'accès au disque... (démarrage possible sur CD?).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il y a le mot de passe openfirmware mais c'est facile a faire sauter    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 mai 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Les Ti Volés appartenaient à la boite qui avait une assurance informatique spécifique.....ces Ti ayant été volés au bureau avec effection, il n'y à pas de problème pour le remboursement, d'autant que Generali le courtier, rembourse la valeur neuf du matos.. En clair au moment du vol il prend la gamme de la machine qui lui correspond au moment du remplacement.

Exemple: Vous possédiez un Bronze....au de gamme portable Apple a son époque il est remplacé par un TI (avec mémoire et Disque équivalent)........

Pour ce qui est d'enchainer les Ti......je ne suis pas pour........normalement, mis à part quand il sont en train de travailler relier au réseau un Ti ne doit jamais quitté son maitre..........


----------



## brazildici (21 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis renseigné auprès de mon assureur, Groupama, et en fait il m'a été répondu ceci: Si on te pique ton Ti dans la rue (ou tout lieu public), pas de problème à partir du moment ou tu t'es un peu défendu (sic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salut
J'ai pris une Responsabilité Professionnelle chez Groupama, et c'était très clair quand j'ai posé la question vol dedans/vol dehors : assuré au bureau, jamais à l'extérieur du bureau. Du coup ça vaut le coup que je leur repose la question, ça a peut-etre évolué. Fais-toi confirmer l'info quand même.


----------



## chagregel (21 Avril 2005)

Ah mon avis, depuis 3 ans, il a changé d'ordinateur


----------



## corbuu (21 Avril 2005)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Alors imaginez-vous dans le métro avec un Ti + iPod, c'est la parano qui me guette dans ces moments là?



Il n'y a qu'a paris que ca existe
je travailles depuis 1 an à Londres et je prends le metro avec mon Alubook tous les jours dans un sac waterfield. Jamais volé. Alors peut etre que le Vertigo Waterfield attire moins les gens mais bon...

Ah oui pour l'IPOD, idem, j'ai l'ipod ds la poche, le cable blanc qui dépasse et personne me le pique. Vous savez pourquoi ? Car une personne sur dix dans le metro à un ipod !!!!!! C devenu courant...ca en devient meme trop banal


----------

